# Cancer Research Update Letter from U Minn



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Last year I made a small donation to the University of Minnesota Masonic Cancer Center (Modiano Labs) as a part of Rhonda Hovan's matching contribution challenge. Thanks Hotel and Point Gold for alerting us and promoting this! 

Earlier this week I received another thank you letter from Dr. Modiano, Director and Program Leader, Animal Cancer Care and Research, Masonic Cancer Center and College of Veterinary Medicine, University of Minnesota
Home - CVM - ACCR, University of Minnesota
(whew!). This is just the last of several thank you letters received since making the donation. This one attached an update of goings on with the ACCR group and I'm attaching it as a pdf to share with my GRF friends. It's worth a read and if you are so inclined, a donation to a worthy cause (see link above). 

This group is doing wonderful research and one of these days our Goldens will benefit!


----------

